# Chieveley, Newbury @ The Southern Motorhome Show



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Southern Motorhome Show in Chieveley, Newbury, Berkshire starting 14/05/2015

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=641

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally.

I can't promise you the same weather as this year but I am sure we will have a good time.


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

oxford-wanderer has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

cronkle has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

clianthus has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

*New Attendee Added*

JohnandChristine has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

aldhp21 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am getting worried whether we will be able to cope. Eight of us provisionally booked and 7 months to go before the show


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and more trouble from the latest one!

But there'll be loads of no shows, ray :roll:


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

SGMGB has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## FloridaLil (Feb 15, 2013)

*New Attendee Added*

FloridaLil has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## pepe (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

pepe has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

Matchlock has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

holeshole has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## The Orch (Mar 17, 2015)

*The Orch*

We will be at Newbury, looking forward to it.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

The Orch said:


> We will be at Newbury, looking forward to it.


Hiya

You need to add your name to the rally list at the bottom of the HOME page, you will then get an email to allow you to confirm your attendance when you have booked with Warners.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Can somebody confirm me please. Tickets all booked. See you all there.


Cheers
Alan & Lyn


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Our tickets now ordered etc, so please can you mark us as confirmed. 
Looking forward to a weekend in sunny Berkshire :grin2:

Thanks


----------



## TheColeses (Apr 19, 2011)

Booked now - Please can someone confirm us? 

Thank you 

Helen


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Just a reminder folks that booking for Newbury closes at 10am on Monday 27th April so if you going please add your name to the rally list and get booking with Warners

Thanks

Jacquie
*


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Jac

I note i'm not confirmed on our list, I've paid warners a few weeks back - can you change me to confirmed please?

Looking forward to weather like last year:grin2:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Still several unconfirmed they being

*cronkle
brillopad
macd
dangerous
KeiththeBigUn
darry

*Have any of you now booked please???

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Still several unconfirmed they being
> 
> *cronkle
> brillopad
> ...


Jac, macd has told me he has booked to be with us as has brillopad. The problem is that the emails with the link to confirm is not being sent out. Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

rayc said:


> Jac, macd has told me he has booked to be with us as has brillopad. The problem is that the emails with the link to confirm is not being sent out. Ray


and I thought it was just me!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> Jac, macd has told me he has booked to be with us as has brillopad. The problem is that the emails with the link to confirm is not being sent out. Ray


Ok Ray i'll confirm them now:smile2:

Jac


----------



## alansue (Aug 29, 2010)

Hide the silver!

We will be there.

Al an Sue


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

I have booked and paid! Let's hope the sun is still shining.
Rick & Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

alansue said:


> Hide the silver!
> 
> We will be there.
> 
> Al an Sue


Hi, I cannot see your user name on the rally listing. Please add yourself on the link by reserving a provisional place near the bottom.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=641

Have you told Warners you wish to be with MHF?

Ray


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Tricky2 said:


> I have booked and paid! Let's hope the sun is still shining.
> Rick & Chris


I have confirmed you on the list now Rick and Chris, thanks for letting us know.



alansue said:


> Hide the silver!
> 
> We will be there.
> 
> Al an Sue


You two are still not on the list, if you add your name then I can confirm you. Stupid site won't let me add you to the list :crying:


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

alansue said:


> Hide the silver!
> 
> We will be there.
> 
> Al an Sue


Ok guys ive added you to the list now:grin2:

Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder that you only have to *10am on Monday 27th April* to book folks

Those showing unconfirmed are
alansue
fergi1765
KeiththeBigUn

Have you guys now booked?

Jacquie


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Just a reminder that you only have to *10am on Monday 27th April* to book folks
> 
> Those showing unconfirmed are
> alansue
> ...


Jac,your previous post said you had added alansue. They have confirmed that they have booked with Warners to be sited with MHF. Ray


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Have you had your tickets yet?*

Hi

I booked with Warners and received a confirmation email on 24th March but I haven't had my tickets, has anyone else received theirs yet?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

nothing here yet Jen


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ticket arrived this morning0


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

My tickets arrived this morning as well:smile2:


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Just a reminder that booking closes for this show at 10am on Monday morning.

If you want to go to Newbury show and camp with MHF then you need to book this weekend.


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi all, booked this morning, looking forward to meeting you all.

Cheers
Colin & Lyn


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Pre-booking now CLOSED*

Pre-booking for this show is now closes. You can still attend the show and pay on the gate but you will be in General Camping and not with the MHF Group.

There are still 4 on our attendees list who are not showing as confirmed?
KeiththeBigUn
Chausson
Ferg1765
alansue

Please let us know if you have booked and we will confirm you, if you have not booked we can remove your name from our list. Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

clianthus said:


> Pre-booking for this show is now closes. You can still attend the show and pay on the gate but you will be in General Camping and not with the MHF Group.
> 
> There are still 4 on our attendees list who are not showing as confirmed?
> KeiththeBigUn
> ...


Jen, alansue said they were booked on previous page 14th April????. Jac said she had added them to rally list but presumably did not confirm them. Confused - yes. Ray


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Ok Ray

alansue are now confirmed.

Look forward to hearing from the other 3.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

clianthus said:


> Ok Ray
> 
> alansue are now confirmed.
> 
> Look forward to hearing from the other 3.


I have heard that Keith missed the booking deadline.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

rayc said:


> I have heard that Keith missed the booking deadline.


Righty ho Ray I will remove him from the rally list thanks

Jacquie


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so this is our first Show Rally.
We have received the entrance ticket/pass thingy, and a map of the site, which has a few clubs areas shown but not ours (MHF).
Is it right to assume we shall be pointed at the MHF pitching area when we arrive ? I dont want to end up in general camping by mistake.

Thanks


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JohnandChristine said:


> Ok so this is our first Show Rally.
> We have received the entrance ticket/pass thingy, and a map of the site, which has a few clubs areas shown but not ours (MHF).
> Is it right to assume we shall be pointed at the MHF pitching area when we arrive ? I dont want to end up in general camping by mistake.
> 
> Thanks


There is no chance of you going to the wrong area. You first of all get to the Warner booking in gate and you will then be directed by the Warner staff along the route to the MHF area in accordance with your screen pass. I will be there. Hopefully I will also locate some MHF signs along the route from the site entrance to our location. 
Warners will not confirm the actual club site locations until they have finished marking them out. I will be given ours when I arrive on the Wednesday. Any problems phone me on 07767147333. Ray


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

thats clear Ray Thanks.

See you there, we are down to arrive Thursday.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have received my Marshall documentation and it appears that we are in a new location for MHF this year. We are inside the showground very close to the entrance near the pond. The map is not detailed and there are several clubs, such as Benimar, in the same area of the map. Further away from the marquee of course but also much further from the M4 road noise. Ray


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Thanks Ray, we should be arriving Thursday morning. :smile2:


Paul


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A few discrepancies between MHF listing and Warner's list as par for the course.
The following three are on the Warner list but not on MHF. Can you give your MHF user name please.
Surname / vehicle registration;
Clifton-Timms / N335WNN
Robinson / WA12HPC
White / FX11GFX

There are two on MHF list that do not appear on Warner one:
User name / vehicle registration
chausson / V510MBV [ I believe Ron did not book with Warner in the end] 
darry / KX64CFJ

Ray


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I for one will be there, It passed it's MOT today so good for another year, not bad for a 1999 model, just wish my cars did as well.

barry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

As Ray says we have a difference of opinion with our list and Warners list  no doubt we will agree one of these days

*On our list are but NOT on Warners list*
*darry *if you have booked please check your tickets have Motohomefacts on them if not you will have to contact Warners as you are not on Warners list to camp with us.
*Chasson* (not booked) I will remove you from the list

*On Warners list but not on OUR list are
Mr Clifton-Timms Reg N335 WNN
Mr Robinson Reg WA12HPC
Mr White FX11 GXF

*Could you please let me know your user names so I can add you to our rally list. Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## veron (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Ray. I've arranged to collect my ticket at the entrance gate - I assume there is only one. What time do they start letting in motorhomes on Thursday?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

veron said:


> Hi Ray. I've arranged to collect my ticket at the entrance gate - I assume there is only one. What time do they start letting in motorhomes on Thursday?


Rally gates are open Thursday and Friday 8am - 9pm so 8am is the answer. There is only one 'campers entrance'.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I have a satellite dish for sale if anyone wants one, could bring to Newbury if anyone wants it, details here:

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/40-...ml#post1446378


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Our eta is now friday, Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the weather's not looking too good for Thursday, is it?:surprise: looking better after that, though0


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We will be off to Newbury this morning. All being well and my dongle working I will try to post an update of exact location etc this evening. If you need to contact me please do not post here but contact me on my mobile, text will be ok unless urgent. 07767147333

Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

All looking good at Newbury. As I thought we are in a new location for us. After booking in at the Camper gate and entering the showground keep going straight on. Do not turn right and follow the route taken in the past. Keep the wall on your left and we are on the right hand side about 30 metres or so. If all else fails we are in the general location of the two high poles. The ground is solid but it is anyone's guess what it will be if the heavy rain forecast for Thursday materialises. Leveling blocks will be required on some pitches.
Safejourney see you soon. Ray & Lesley


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Sounds a good spot Ray.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

and not far from the takeaways & bar?0


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a couple of surplus 25m hook up cables, new and unused, if anyone would like one. I can bring with us to the site, we are Bailey 740.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I will be looking in on Friday, but with no motorhome! We are collecting our new unit the following Friday, and our current one (being traded) is all cleared out ready.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

back home now after an early exit! Thanks to Ray & the team, and it was good to meet up with members old & new.

see you at Hamble next week!:grin2:


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Got work tomorrow so we also left early. Big thanks to Ray, was a great weekend.


A special mention on the fish and chips in the double decker bus, really good.


See you all soon.


Cheers Alan & Lyn


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

Great weekend, thank's to Ray and all the folk's who said hello and helped to make the rally a good social weekend.

Have I won the 50" HD curved screen TV that was first prize in the guess the title comp'?

Cheers everyone see you soon.
Colin & Lyn


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks to Ray for the marshalling and Leslie and Pam for the Quiz and Bonus Ball, looking at the pictures in all the vans is always a great icebreaker. 

Met some lovely new ralliers and good to see some old friends again

Looking forward to Hamble next weekend, let's hope the weather is kind to us.


----------



## JohnandChristine (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks to Ray and everybody for making us welcome and for organising the rally and activities.
Please post the results of guess the song, some of those picture clues were very clever.

Hope to join another rally soon.
Thanks again
John and Christine.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

JohnandChristine said:


> Thanks to Ray and everybody for making us welcome and for organising the rally and activities.
> Please post the results of guess the song, some of those picture clues were very clever.
> 
> Hope to join another rally soon.
> ...


Lesley won the bonus ball with number 17, her birthday.

Floridalil, Barry & Janet won the picture quiz.
Pam has got the answers so I will ask her to post them on here.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Ray and Mike for marshalling.....a great spot.....entertainment from the comfort of our own m/h ......and NO generator noise! 

Wonderful weekend seeing old friends.......and an added bonus, no rain until this morning!

Sundial
Terry & Jean


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Thank you Ray and Lesley, and your helpers Pam and Keith, for another great weekend. It was nice to get the rain out of the way on Thursday pity it came again today. Didn't get the chance to say goodbye- think you were still in bed.:grin2: Hope to see you again at the Shabbington rally.


Paul & Ann


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks to Ray and Lesley.

The answers to the picture quiz are

1. Penny Lane. 2.Lucy in the sky with diamonds. 3.Ticket to ride. 4.I want to hold your hand 5.Yesterday 6.Yellow Submarine 7. Paperback writer.

8. She loves you 9.Cant buy me love 10.Strawberry fields forever 11.Michelle 12. Back in the USSR 13.Here comes the sun 14. SGt Peppers lonely hearts club band. 15. Drive my car 16. When i'm 64 17. Lover me do 18.Blackbird 19. I am the walrus 20.All my loving 21.Come together 
22. Get back 23.Eight days a week 24.Day tripper 25.Hello Goodbye 26. Lady Madonna 27.No reply 28.Baby's in black 29.I feel fine
30. Please Mr postman 31. Girl


----------

